# App pour courir



## DuBrechaud (19 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
J'ai envie de craquer pour une AW série 3 mais je veux m'en servir, entre autre, pour courir.
J'utilise actuellement une Garmin. Je peux sur mon Mac créer des parcours, des séances de fractionné ou autre, en précisant des objectifs pour ma fréquence cardiaque ou ma vitesse de course, ... bref ce que je veux.
Ensuite, j'envoie tout cela sur ma Garmin.
Pendant ma séance de course, ma Garmin me dit quand je dois accélérer, à quel rythme bat mon cœur, elle vibre si je ne suis pas dans la bonne fourchette cardiaque ou de vitesse ou de rythme, ...
A la fin de ma course, je retrouve ce que j'ai fait sur mon iPhone ou sur mon Mac, conserver un historique, ...
Je vous soumets une simple question : savez-vous si je peux faire la même chose avec une AW série 3 et si oui avec quelle application ?
Je cherche depuis un moment mais Runkeeper, Runstatic, Nike, Endomondo, ... ne semblent pas répondre à ce que j'attends.
Un grand merci de votre aide.
Pepito


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2017)

c'est que tu as raison tout simplement


----------



## Saitam_Music (12 Octobre 2017)

Alors, une Apple Watch peut calculer la vitesse que bat votre coeur (il est aussi possible de désactiver pour gagner de la batterie), mais ne dit pas lorsque il faut accélérer. Elle ne vibre pas non plus. Il y a un vibreur mais celui ci est utilisé pour pleins autres choses. Mais vous pouvez calculer votre exercice  dans l'app "Exercice qui sera transmis a votre iPhone lorsque vous connecterez celui ci avec votre Apple Watch.

Moi, personnellement, mon Apple Watch me sert a faire ce que j'ai a faire sans forcement aller sur mon iPhone. Et grâce a l'app "Activités", je sais combien de pas j'ai fait, de kilomètres parcourus et combien de calories j'ai brulées sans compter "Bouger" et "M'entrainer" qui sont deux autres fonctionalités que je n'ai pas tout a fait compris.

Pour finir, je pense que l'app "Exercice" est essentielle pour faire de l'exercice au début, mais sinon il faut chercher sur L'App Store un truc plus pro si vous voulez vraiment que ça vibre si vous êtes sorti de la norme.

Ou garder votre Garmin.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2017)

Garder le garmin ( pour l’instant...) le temps que l’aw monte en qualité de logiciels car les capteurs sont déjà présents.


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2017)

Je viens de discuter hier avec un copain qui a une garmin, c’est bien ça, l’Apple Watch a encore du chemin à parcourir


----------



## matsera (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai une AW2 pour courir et je courais avant avec Garmin ou Polar.
L'AW n'a effectivement rien à voir avec des trucs de pro (j'ai fait le tour de toutes les applis).
Par exemple pas de FCMax, de vitesse en km/h ou séance de fractionné programmable.
J'aurais bien voulu mais malheureusement elle reste comme dit par naas très limitée.


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2017)

L’avantage c’est que tout ceci n’est que logiciel il suffit donc d’attendre que les logiciels montent en gamme pour avoir une réelle exploitation des capteurs de l’Apple Watch


----------



## DuBrechaud (29 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir.
Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Je vais donc attendre pour acheter une AW.
Encore merci et bonne soirée.
Fabrice


----------



## scaiphone (23 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Je reviens vers toi suite à ton post. 

Personnellement, je suis un runner régulier (3 fois/semaine) mais pas un pro. 

J’utilise la série 2 pour courir avec l’app Runtastic.
Sincèrement, la Watch est pertinente dans les infos dont j’ai besoin pendant la sortie et après.
Oui tu peux déterminer un rhyme (au km, à la minute) à suivre, oui tu peux suivre la FC, mais il arrive que cela soit erratique, ce n’est pas une ceinture cardiaque attention, oui il a les différents paliers de fréquences cardiaques, tu peux connaître, ta vitesse and co... 
L’application Runtastic est intéressante, la prise en charge de la Watch a été longue mais il s’y sont bien mis, les maj sont régulières à présent, et les bugs moins presents. 
N’hésites pas à tester cette app juste avec ton iPhone pour avoir un très bon aperçu de ce qu’elle propose sachant que la Watch en sera l’extension. 
Attention il y a beaucoup d’application Runtastic, celle que j’utilise est Runtastic Pro course à pied .
[emoji6]


----------



## Max_Wep (8 Janvier 2018)

J'ai également une Garmin...

Je suis passé sur AW en perdant un peu en focntionnalités mais en gagnant tellement en fluidité... que je ne regrette pas ma Garmin. J'utilisais Runtastic au début et finalement, je prends Strava... moins détaillé mais je me connais mieux en tant que coureur.

Seul inconvénient de l'AW : l'autonomie pour les très longs trails. Mon record est à 7h, je doute que mon AW tienne cette durée.


----------



## matsera (12 Janvier 2018)

Max_Wep a dit:


> J'ai également une Garmin...
> 
> Je suis passé sur AW en perdant un peu en focntionnalités mais en gagnant tellement en fluidité... que je ne regrette pas ma Garmin. J'utilisais Runtastic au début et finalement, je prends Strava... moins détaillé mais je me connais mieux en tant que coureur.
> 
> Seul inconvénient de l'AW : l'autonomie pour les très longs trails. Mon record est à 7h, je doute que mon AW tienne cette durée.


Bonjour Max_Wep,
J'utilise aussi Strava mais pas de Km/h et pas de % de FC Max !
Tu n'es pas géné par cela ? C'était parmi mes données les plus importantes sur mes montres Garmin et Polar.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2018)

Strava, sur ma 3 c top et hyper simple.


----------



## Max_Wep (14 Janvier 2018)

matsera a dit:


> Bonjour Max_Wep,
> J'utilise aussi Strava mais pas de Km/h et pas de % de FC Max !
> Tu n'es pas géné par cela ? C'était parmi mes données les plus importantes sur mes montres Garmin et Polar.


Km/h pas du tout je fonctionne en min/km et %fc Max je ne m’y fie plus... maintenant je suis au feeling, bien plus cool pour des longues distances


----------



## dritzz83 (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, je cours beaucoup également. 3 a 5 sortie par semaine. 
J’ai essayé une multitude d’applications. Actuellement j’utilise celle d’Apple qui à ajouté le dénivelé en plus [emoji6]. En suite je transfère mes données vers Runtastic car j’ai mon suivi chez eux depuis plusieurs années. Pour cela je prends l’application Pacers. Il m’arrive parfois de retenter Runtastic mais il y a encore trop de bug à mon goût. Pour l’autonomie avec cardio ou poignet et le téléphone dans le sac la batterie perd moins de 10% de l’heure. Si je met un capteurs Bluetooth jumeler à la Watch toujours le tel avec moi c’est environ 3% de l’heure. J’ai une série 3 42 mm.


----------



## HuguesAbrassart (7 Février 2018)

Je cours aussi avec une apple watch 3 après avoir utilisé une Polar M430.
Pour mon niveau d'entraînement, l'apple Watch convient même si je dois lui reprocher quelques points :
Au niveau reporting, il ne faut pas essayer de faire du fractionné, les infos qu'on reçoit ensuite sont loin derrière POLAR.
Aussi bien au niveau pulse que vitesse.
Le lecteur de pulsation n'est pas toujours au top, je dois mettre la ceinture HR7 si je veux un truc vraiment stable.
Maintenant, elle rend beaucoup de services que la Polar ne rendait pas.
Je dirais, sportif moyen OK
Sportif haut niveau, faut voir ailleurs.
Perso, j'ai fini par utiliser l'app exercice qui finalement donne le meilleur résultat.


----------



## Nydo (16 Février 2018)

Je suis passé de la Polar M400 à une AW série 3 et effectivement pour un coureur "amateur" c'est suffisant mais pour quelqu'un de régulier qui recherche un suivi précis, qui effectue des séances de travail avec du fractionné notamment et bien une AW3 n'est pas vraiment recommandé.

J'ai essayé l'appli Strava, seul moyen de synchroniser ses sorties avec le site, je suis déçu du manque de possibilité dans l'affichage des informations, on a même pas l'allure en direct, juste une moyenne. J'ai laissé tombé l'appli.

Pour une sortie "classique" j'utilise l'application Exercice de base qui fait le boulot.

Pour le fractionné j'utilise l'application "Intervals" qui fait le boulot également.

Par contre plus moyen de me synchro avec Strava 

Autre point négatif que j'ai remarqué en courant avec des collègues qui sont tous équipés de Garmin, une belle différence sur l'allure en direct et sur le calcul de la distance parcourue. J'ai fait un trail la semaine dernière de 18km, mon AW affiche 18,2km et tous les autres ont un résultat à 17,8km, 400m de différence c'est énorme.

Pour le fractionné j'aurais bien utilisé l'application Exercice et le mode HIIT, mais ce mode est juste bidon, la durée minimum est 1 minute, je ne peux même pas faire le classique 30sx30s, et la configuration est très très limitée.

Si rien ne change du côté de chez Apple je partirais chez Garmin lorsque mon AW sera en fin de vie.


----------



## fousfous (16 Février 2018)

Nydo a dit:


> Autre point négatif que j'ai remarqué en courant avec des collègues qui sont tous équipés de Garmin, une belle différence sur l'allure en direct et sur le calcul de la distance parcourue. J'ai fait un trail la semaine dernière de 18km, mon AW affiche 18,2km et tous les autres ont un résultat à 17,8km, 400m de différence c'est énorme.


Bah plutôt 200m pour chaque montre si le parcours fait 18km, les garmin ne sont pas forcément précises à 100% non plus.


----------



## Nydo (16 Février 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah plutôt 200m pour chaque montre si le parcours fait 18km, les garmin ne sont pas forcément précises à 100% non plus.



Mouais quand t'as une dizaine de personnes qui tombent tous sur 17,8km je remettrais plus en cause le parcours qui ne doit pas faire vraiment 18km, surtout dans un trail en forêt.

Bref, d'une manière globale je ne recommande pas "pour le moment" une AW pour un coureur régulier.


----------



## fousfous (16 Février 2018)

Nydo a dit:


> Mouais quand t'as une dizaine de personnes qui tombent tous sur 17,8km je remettrais plus en cause le parcours qui ne doit pas faire vraiment 18km, surtout dans un trail en forêt.


Oui mais si ils ont tous la même montre ou la même marque il est probable que l'algorithme soit le même et que logiquement ils tombent sur le même résultat.


----------



## DuBrechaud (23 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,
Je retombe sur vos réponses en faisant du ménage dans mon dossier indésirable.
Désolé.
Bon, à vous lire tous, il n'y a à l'évidence aucune App pour remplacer ma Garmin avec une AW3.
J'ai encore cherché de mon côté mais beaucoup d'Apps me permettront de savoir ce que j'ai fait pendant ma sortie mais aucune de programmer réellement cette sortie.
Tant pis, je vais attendre qu'une App soit mise sur le marché.
Bonne soirée.
Fabrice


----------



## clim (1 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Avez vous déjà utilisé l’application FITIV Run ? elle semble plutôt complète et fiable au niveau de la trace GPS


----------



## DuBrechaud (1 Mai 2018)

clim a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Avez vous déjà utilisé l’application FITIV Run ? elle semble plutôt complète et fiable au niveau de la trace GPS


Bonsoir,
Merci de votre réponse et conseil.
Je viens de regarder les avis sur cette App. Malheureusement, il lui est reproché ce que je cherche = pas de possibilité de programmer une sortie que ce soit en fractionné ou pas, pas de plateforme Web pour suivre ses entraînements, pas d'indication par vibrations sur la FC pendant la course, ........ bref, tout ce que je fais avec ma Garmin et que j'aimerais pouvoir faire avec une AW.
Ce sera peut-être pour une future version de Fitiv, en même temps que la traduction en français.
Encore merci.


----------



## tristanWX (22 Juillet 2018)

bonjour,

quelqu'un a réussi a faire. du fractionné avec AW3 ?


----------



## Nydo (22 Juillet 2018)

tristanWX a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un a réussi a faire. du fractionné avec AW3 ?



Perso j'utilisais l'application "Intervals" pour faire du fractionné, ça faisait le boulot.

Mais bon trop frustré des manques de l'AW3 pour le coureur régulier que je suis, j'ai revendu mon AW3 ce mois-ci et j'ai repris une Garmin.


----------



## tristanWX (22 Juillet 2018)

ok merci je vais la télécharger 
tu as pris quel montre car jai envie de me reprendre une Garmin


----------



## Nydo (22 Juillet 2018)

J'ai pris une Fenix 5


----------



## tristanWX (22 Juillet 2018)

Nydo a dit:


> J'ai pris une Fenix 5



je lai eu avant AW3et je regrette un peu de avoir vendu mais bon si j'en retrouve une pk pas


----------



## Dredriban (30 Novembre 2018)

Hello ! Je m’incruste au sujet pour éviter d’en refaire un mais du coup sur un AW c’est quoi l’appli la plus complète pour aller courir SANS son iPhone et juste avec sa montre et avoir les données les plus pertinentes sur sa course ? (Vitesse, temps, km fait, caloris brûlées etc.). Merci !


----------



## Karamazow (4 Décembre 2018)

Moi j'utilise Runtastic et j'en suis très content !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2018)

Karamazow a dit:


> Moi j'utilise Runtastic et j'en suis très content !



Très bonne application


----------



## ilxipa (21 Décembre 2018)

Dredriban a dit:


> Hello ! Je m’incruste au sujet pour éviter d’en refaire un mais du coup sur un AW c’est quoi l’appli la plus complète pour aller courir SANS son iPhone et juste avec sa montre et avoir les données les plus pertinentes sur sa course ? (Vitesse, temps, km fait, caloris brûlées etc.). Merci !



J'utilise WorkOutDoors depuis quelques semaines. Très complète, peut-être trop. Tout est personnalisable et peut s'afficher sur quatre écrans, un peu à la manière des Garmin avec une carte en plus. On retrouve aussi les alertes en fonction des seuils de fréquence cardiaque ou de vitesse.


----------

